# Mussels in a Spicy Sauce



## dragnlaw (Apr 16, 2018)

This is almost my 'go to' recipe for mussels as I invariably have all the ingredients on hand.  Very versatile. 
I use a Thai Bird Chili, I keep them frozen, one is enough, seeds removed and minced, or you can use as many as you want! 
Tomatoes - sometimes I have fresh, sometimes I use a large can of diced.
Herbs - sometimes dry, sometimes fresh, I just usually eyeball it.

Ingredients:
2  chopped onions
2  Tbsp olive oil  (30 ml)
chopped hot pepper - to taste
5  diced tomatoes
2  tsp chopped garlic  (10 ml)
1 cup tomato sauce  (250 ml)
1/2  cup white wine  (125 ml)
2  tsp chopped thyme  (10 ml)
1  tsp chopped rosemary  (5 ml)
salt to taste
4  lbs mussels  (2 k)
Optional some fresh chopped parsley or cilantro. (more for colour/presentation than anything but tastes good too.)

Preparation:
Heat your oil over medium high, saute the onions to soften, add chili, tomatoes, garlic and tomato sauce.  Stir in the wine and herbs, the salt and stir.  Simmer over low heat for 15 minutes. Add the cleaned mussels, Cover and cook 5 to 10 minutes.  Remove from heat when shells have opened. 
Sprinkle on your parsley or cilantro if using.
Serve over rice.


----------

